# Leaving Mexico with my Banjercito



## JBulik (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, my partner and I moved to Puerto Vallarta last September and I put a deposit ($400) to bring my car in and applied the 2010 sticker to my windshield. We left Mexico in July to spend a couple of months back in the USA. As I now have an FM3 I did not surrender my vehicle status. However, since our return to the USA I have sold my car. I removed the sticker & kept it, but do not have my original form that the sticker came on, just a photo copy and the sticker.

What do I do? As we want to return to Mexico in September in the new car.

Gracias


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

JBulik said:


> Hi, my partner and I moved to Puerto Vallarta last September and I put a deposit ($400) to bring my car in and applied the 2010 sticker to my windshield. We left Mexico in July to spend a couple of months back in the USA. As I now have an FM3 I did not surrender my vehicle status. However, since our return to the USA I have sold my car. I removed the sticker & kept it, but do not have my original form that the sticker came on, just a photo copy and the sticker.
> 
> What do I do? As we want to return to Mexico in September in the new car.
> 
> Gracias


1st, legally you are required to turn in your car permit every time that you leave Mexico regardless of FMM/FM3 for exactly your problem as you are required to have your car and sticker to prove that the vehicle is really leaving. How would person know that you somehow didn't dispose of the car in Mexico. 
Also, you were required to get your FM3 paperwork and car permit info to Aduana within 15 days of receiving the FM3 or your $400 is forfeit.

I think that you could have a real problem trying to bring in a new car and you might think of having your partner import it.
I do know that Banjercito has a website so you might start looking for a contact and try to explain your way out of what could be a stiff fine, in addition to losing $400, or in fact the inability to bring in a new car.
Alternatively you could gut it out, take your paperwork to banjercito, including anything that you have that shows car sold in the US, and try to talk your way out of a bad situation. Who knows, you might get lucky.
Not sure with all the threads and info how you could have violated so many regulations!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Basically SOL. Put the car in your partners name if you want to do it easily. Even proof that you sold the car up north may not be proof enough for Aduana that the original car is gone from Mexico.

I'd guess no $400 and no more imports for you without lots of headaches


----------



## JBulik (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. Quite the learning experience for us. My partner already has a car in his name that we brought to Mexico with mine. So, I am going to FedEx to the Banjercito office in Mexico City a copy of my paperwork showing I traded my old car in for the new one. I will also have the dealer confirm this in a letter. Additionally I had the car serviced at Toyota after I returned to USA, so i will submit a copy of the service invoice as well and hope all this works. We called the Mexico City office & they said it could take a least a month. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We certainly all wish you luck! I think taking it head on with banjercito is good and just having a contact could help. I, and expect others, am very interested in the outcome.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'll be surprised if you succeed. You might find it cheaper to fly back and buy a car in Mexico. You are in a very deep and expensive hole that you dug for yourself [Deleted by Moderator].


----------



## JBulik (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, what a response (?). I am fully aware that I created this and I am choosing to be optimistic about this process. Thank you to those who gave me some helpful advice.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

Don't send originals, only copies, because chances are that your documents won't be acknowledged. Another option if you are near a consulate is to check this page: Vehculos - Importación Temporal de Vehículos and see when aduana agents will be there to cancel permits (common locations are Chicago, Denver, and Dallas).

When my vehicle was completely destroyed in a fire in Mexico, I had a letter from the insurance company, from the state of Illinois, and from the nearest pueblo's representative (stamped from the municipality). I sent emails, calls, and letters and never got an answer different from: "You must present the vehicle or its remains". I brought everything to the aduana agent at the Chicago consulate and he told me he'd bring my documents to Mexico City and to call for updates. My update was: "You must present the vehicle or its remains", or pay the permanent import cost + fines, which was a HUGE amount.

As brutal as RVGringo might come across, he preaches the truth. It'd probably be cheaper buying a car in Mexico, or finding the new owner, paying them a bit to help you, and bring the car to the nearest consulate with the sticker attached to the windshield next time an aduana agent is there (or at the border).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, my responses may be very short, even terse, as I am too blind to read and must listen to the computer voice. Then, I must touch type the answer. If I don't know, I don't answer.
Asi es.


----------



## JBulik (Aug 8, 2011)

*Permit Obtained*

Okay folks......lesson learned and Permit for my new car was obtained. It took us about 1 month (while in USA) and 2-3 phone calls per week to Mexico City. Thankfully my partner is fluent in Spanish and developed a relationship with 2 people at the Aduana office in Mexico City. They were very polite and helpful. Initially they told us it could take up to 90 days. Their job is to make sure that all documents I submitted were accurate and once it leaves their hands, it goes to their legal department for review and ultimate decision. Every phone call they requested some new document that we had to FedEx to them. I had to send proof of the sale of my original car which I obtained from the dealer I traded it in to, copy of recent work on my vehicle at a local dealer, submit a USA Police report stating that I lost my original Banjercito certificate (which I left in Mexico), a letter from our local DMV stating that I in fact sold this vehicle and all signed by a Notary translated in Spanish. And copies of my passport, etc.

It worked and did cost money. I lost my $400 deposit and cost involved in several FedEx's. But I have my new permit.......whew. Talk about learning curves..........:juggle:


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

JBulik said:


> Okay folks......lesson learned and Permit for my new car was obtained. It took us about 1 month (while in USA) and 2-3 phone calls per week to Mexico City. Thankfully my partner is fluent in Spanish and developed a relationship with 2 people at the Aduana office in Mexico City. They were very polite and helpful. Initially they told us it could take up to 90 days. Their job is to make sure that all documents I submitted were accurate and once it leaves their hands, it goes to their legal department for review and ultimate decision. Every phone call they requested some new document that we had to FedEx to them. I had to send proof of the sale of my original car which I obtained from the dealer I traded it in to, copy of recent work on my vehicle at a local dealer, submit a USA Police report stating that I lost my original Banjercito certificate (which I left in Mexico), a letter from our local DMV stating that I in fact sold this vehicle and all signed by a Notary translated in Spanish. And copies of my passport, etc.
> 
> It worked and did cost money. I lost my $400 deposit and cost involved in several FedEx's. But I have my new permit.......whew. Talk about learning curves..........:juggle:


It is great that it all worked out, even at the costs you list. Frankly I'm somewhat surprised but also pleased that sometimes these do work out.
Think that somehow the whole discussion of what to do and what not to do with TIP should be a "sticky".


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I am surprised! Congratulations!


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Third Rails in Mexico*

The two Third Rails not to touch in Mexico;

1.) Import of Arms into Mexico.

2.) Selling a car USA registered car in Mexico. (They will think you illegally sold it in Mexico for sure).

Keep this in mind anytime in the future your dealing with (no. 1 or 2 above) in Mexico.


----------

